# Moose sighting in the UP



## MASON (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all, I just started up last winter looking in on the forums, specially the section dedicated to ice fishing, which is a passion of mine. Last night I got an email from my aunt and uncle who live south of Munising in the Upper.

I write a blog about fishing down here in Monroe for the local paper, but as soon as I got the pics, I wrote up a piece for the website. As far as I know this is a first for the mid section of the Upper Peninsula. Take a look at the pics, would really like to hear back from anyone who has more info on the moose population in the UP. The last I had heard was there was a problem with the pop. on Isle Royale, so maybe this is a good sign of things to come for the state in developing a heard off the island.


Moose Sighting in the UP


----------



## AUTRAINWILLY (Sep 25, 2005)

Couple years back, had a big bull swim across Taqhamenon River as I was fishing. Upstream of the State Park on river mouth, well east of this sighting. My favorite outdoors experience so far.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

There are several in the Betsy Lake area. Saw a calf one year and see lots of sign every year.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

There is alot just west of marquette and also down south of covington they see alot of them. 

A couple weeks a go i seen a momma and lil one out in a swamp feeding. I also know that they have a travel route right down the road from our house not sure how many use it but i have seen alot of track in the winter and a guy i know said he sees them all the time durning deer season. 



Rob


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

Bes and John are lucky to have seen these in their back yard. Awsome pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

While on vacation 2 summers ago on the way to Whitefish Point the family and I came upon this cow feeding on the side of the road just outside Paradise. We stopped about 20 feet from her and watched her browse on some bushes and she just looked at us and finally walked around the back of the truck and into the woods on the other side of the road. I'll never forget it, very cool!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

MASON said:


> Hi all, I just started up last winter looking in on the forums, specially the section dedicated to ice fishing, which is a passion of mine. Last night I got an email from my aunt and uncle who live south of Munising in the Upper.
> 
> I write a blog about fishing down here in Monroe for the local paper, but as soon as I got the pics, I wrote up a piece for the website. As far as I know this is a first for the mid section of the Upper Peninsula. Take a look at the pics, would really like to hear back from anyone who has more info on the moose population in the UP. The last I had heard was there was a problem with the pop. on Isle Royale, so maybe this is a good sign of things to come for the state in developing a heard off the island.
> 
> ...


 
I thought this heard all started when the DNR air lifted 29 moose into the Lake Michigamme area in Marquette County in 1985 and 30 more again in 1987

check this sight out http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10369-110006--,00.html

I think it great seeing them making a comeback in Michigan. Love the pictures and that is a great up close pic that Mich Buck Wacker got


----------



## back_water_buck (May 9, 2008)

There are two distinct moose populations in the UP (well, 3 if you count Isle Royale), the moose born from the transplants in the western UP, and the remnant population in the east. There doesn't appear to be much of any movement between the two populations, so, seeing a moose south of Munising is probably an uncommon event, as it's in that "no mans (or moose) land".

As far as Isle Royale goes, biologists have conducted one of the longest running predator v. prey studies in the country there. It has shown that moose and wolf numbers cycle opposite one another, currently the wolves are on the rise, and as a result moose numbers are falling. I wouldn't refer to that as a problem.


----------

